# Old Ross- anyone have an idea of what era or what it might be worth?



## rawhite1969 (Jan 17, 2011)

My neighbor found this next to an outbuilding on his boss's farm.  Is an old Ross.  Covered in rust and dirt but is functional.  Tires still hold air, brakes work.  Needs major clean up. I have cleaned most of the rust off the wheels and fenders, and much off the handlebars.  Plenty of pitting so has gone beyond surface rust.  I believe the bike was green or black - it is rust and dirt covered at the moment.

Anyone have any ideas as to what era it is from and what it could be worth when cleaned up?  

Thanks!
Richard.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't believe there's any definitive serial # info for Chain Bike/Ross bikes. I'd guess mid 60s-early 70s. Not worth a whole lot besides transportation, but it's a neat bike anyway!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jan 18, 2011)

It's mid 70's Ross Compact with riser bars added.  Made in Allentown, PA. It appears the seat is different too.  Mine was a pretty mint 3 speed with boy scout type handlebars and a mattress seat.  26 x 1 3/8" tires.  I used it as a commuter for a couple seasons and sold it for $75.00 on Craigslist.  It was a fast bike and I felt OK locking it up anywhere.  I'll see if I can dig up a picture tonight.


----------



## rawhite1969 (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw a serial number on the frame yesterday.  I'll post that this evening.  I have no idea if the seat is original or not.  Tires look like they've been replaced as one says "1985" on it.

Serial number is R74676941 if that helps at all.


----------



## rawhite1969 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Ross restored!  (kinda)*

here is the Ross "restored" in a rat-rod finish.  I cleaned the chrome handlebars, wheels, and fenders best I could.  There is still some rust there but only 10% of where it started.  Frame was covered in rust. Turns out the bike was green!  Rattle canned it flat black and put on a new chain and a donated seat from a '76 Columbia Sport 3 (It got a new "old" seat).  Turned out nice.  Finished it today but it was 35 degrees and pouring rain so I've not been out on it yet.

Left is before (found by a barn) and right is after.


----------

